# Brooder



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

I want to put my brooder in my basement will it smell my house up? I plan on changing bedding often to maintain a sanitary situation


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I imagine it would be how your intake and outake vents are set up. Chicks are pretty smelly. You'll have to be diligent to change the bedding very frequently. BTW, hello and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you talking about chicks? They are pretty easy on odor. I've kept mine on my dining room table on occasion. Moved to the patio at 3 weeks.


----------



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes I'm getting chick's next week I don't want my wife complaining about smell. Thank you for the welcome I'm excited to start this chicken adventure I'm collecting scrap wood now to build my coop


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Smell isn't bad if you change the bedding frequently. Dust can be a problem if you have a lot. Growing in feathers is dusty business!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep my chicks in the living room and if you clean their area often,they won't smell.Use small flake pine shavings and it will absorb a lot of the odors.Most of the smell comes from moisture so keep the bedding and feed dry.In the beginning it won't be bad at all but it gets worse as they grow.And they are so darn cute,hopefully your wife won't notice they smell a little.BTW,are you connected to "Anonymous"?They have the same mask...


----------



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

We all need a little anonymous from time to time. I'll use a pic of my chick's once I get them. In the mean time a nod to my favorite movie.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

If it's warm outside put them outside with a light I keep mine inside until all of them hatch and then wait a couple more to watch and see if they're having problems


----------



## DLL (Feb 14, 2017)

It's a good idea, but you do need to stay on top of the bedding and keep everything really clea.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I knoe


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use xl rabbit cages for brooders, plus pine shavings. For little chicks I clean the cage every few days depending on how many chicks I hatch out.

I also use these warmers instead of heat lamps, heat lamps imo are to dangerous and cause to many fires.

Once the chicks are 2-3 months old they can go outside in a coop depending on weather


----------

